# do you need all 4k equipment



## stereo55 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would like to know if you need all 4k equipment like the display and AV equipment to show 4k display.
I have a oppo bluray player bp 105 with 4k but want I want to know do I need a 4k projector or if a non 4k projector ok to show 4k picture.


stereo55


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

From what I have read you need 4k (ultra hd) display to see the 4k content


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you will need a display and source that are 4k in order to enjoy the full resolution of ultra HD.


----------



## stereo55 (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you for your reply

stereo55


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually, having a UHD display still won't get you UHD. The OPPO player_ upscales_ to "4K" (actually the correct term is UHD) and doesn't play UHD disks which aren't even standardized yet, much-less available. You can't get picture details from HD that aren't there, so even if shown on a UHD display, the picture wouldn't have the quality UHD touts. For that, you need a _player_ that handles UHD native material (there are some out there like the RED player) _and_ a UHD display (and an AVR that's UHD compatible). Unless you have a really big screen, UHD won't make that much difference compared to HD.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am waiting for home IMAX..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Andre said:


> I am waiting for home IMAX..


hmm, I will wait for holograms! lol. That will be the next push!


----------

